# Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 3500 help.



## perem (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm using Windows vista 32bit on a Dell Studio 15 laptop. I have a Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 3500. I have plugged the nano receiver into my USB port and installed the driver but the mouse does not work at all. It does not respond if I move my mouse or click on any buttons. I have bluetooth enabled on my laptop but there is no button on the mouse or nano receiver to sync it to the laptop. I've searched and searched on the internet to try and find an answer but I can't see anything. Can anyone help please?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

_"installed the driver but the mouse does not work at all"
_
The 3500 mouse does not need a driver installing, it's built into Windows.
You are probably referring to the "Intellipoint" software which is required only for the magnifier function & is optional.

_"I have bluetooth enabled on my laptop but there is no button on the mouse or nano receiver to sync it to the laptop"_

The 3500 doesn't use Bluetooth technology. It's wireless but not Bluetooth.
No "sync" button is provided as it syncs automatically with the nano-receiver.
Turn Bluetooth off as it may be interfering with the mouse.

One last check, there's an on/off slider on the base of the mouse, plus it needs two batteries of course.


----------



## perem (Apr 13, 2010)

pip22 said:


> _"installed the driver but the mouse does not work at all"
> _
> The 3500 mouse does not need a driver installing, it's built into Windows.
> You are probably referring to the "Intellipoint" software which is required only for the magnifier function & is optional.


Well yes, I have that.



pip22 said:


> _"I have bluetooth enabled on my laptop but there is no button on the mouse or nano receiver to sync it to the laptop"_
> 
> The 3500 doesn't use Bluetooth technology. It's wireless but not Bluetooth.
> No "sync" button is provided as it syncs automatically with the nano-receiver.
> Turn Bluetooth off as it may be interfering with the mouse.


I've tried with and without it.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

New batteries fitted to mouse, & checked that the on/off slider underneath it is in the "on" position?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

additionally, and please don't regard this as patronising, check that you've installed the battery the right way round inside the mouse, indicated by the battery picture inside the battery housing. On my mobile mouse 3000 the positive battery terminal is at the top, just below the product model sticker.

I would imagine it's the same for your 3500.


----------



## perem (Apr 13, 2010)

pip22 said:


> additionally, and please don't regard this as patronising, check that you've installed the battery the right way round inside the mouse, indicated by the battery picture inside the battery housing. On my mobile mouse 3000 the positive battery terminal is at the top, just below the product model sticker.
> 
> I would imagine it's the same for your 3500.



It's okay. Yes it is on, the blue light is shining.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Ok, so now that we know that it is on; is it working on the computer, or no input?

Is the little USB receiver is plugged in to the computer?

Try switching around which USB port, as sometimes it will work with some and not others.

If all else fails, try to uninstall the drivers for the mouse, and plug it in with out the drivers, as it is "plug-and-play"

Regards,

Mark


----------

